# div container drucken



## Astror Enales (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi @all.

Ich wusste jetzt nicht ganz genau wohin dieses Thema gehört aber ich
denke hier ist es ganz gut.

Also mein problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe eine Seite die oben einen Banner besitzt und darunter sind 2 div-container.
(<div id='navi'> und <div id='main'>)
Jetzt möchte ich, das oben ein button ist mit dem value drucken.
Es soll aber nur der  div container mit der id main gedruckt werden, also ohne
Banner und anderen div. Habe nirgends was gefunden.
Weiß jemand wie man das machen kann?

grez
Astror Enales


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2006)

Leg einfach ein Druck-Stylesheet an, in dem nicht benötigte Elemente ausgeblendet werden.


----------

